# Multiplayer/ Ko-Op Spieler



## xDave78 (24. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier rein gehört. Falls nicht wird es sicher bald weggeräumt.

Also, ich gehöre inzwischen mit Ü40 schon zum älteren Eisen was die Zockerei angeht. 
Das Problem: irgendwo zwischen 2014 und jetzt hab ich den Anschluss verloren 
Früher wusste ich, wenn ich in dasunddas Forum gehe finde ich Gleichgesinnte und kann mit denen ein neues Multiplayer/ Koop oder MMO-Game spielen, der Rest ergibt sich dann. Eigentlich müsste man meinen mit der ständigen breitbandigen Verfügbarkeit des Internet wird das noch einfacher. Pustekuchen. Das Gegenteil ist (aus meiner Sicht) der Fall.
Klar es gibt Discords, Facebook, Telegram, Whatsapp-Gruppen zu allen möglichen Games und Plattformen. Aber irgendwie nichts was da eine Schnittstelle bildet. Im Endeffekt ist jede Spielergruppe in ihrer Blase gefangen. Seltsam.

Ich selbe spiele wirklich leidenschaftlich gerne mit anderen Leuten zusammen. Allerdings sind viele meiner "online Freunde" irgendwie anderweitig beschäftigt. Die Meisten waren etwas jünger (Anfang Mitte 30) und haben nun mit dem Nachwuchs zu schaffen. Bei mir ist das durch, mein Sohn ist 15  

Kommen wir zum "kritischen" Teil. Ich weiß nicht ob es gewünscht oder erlaubt ist, das hie rzu posten. Ich hoffe meine Beweggründe zeigen, dass ich hier nicht nur irgendwie ne Werbung reinballern will. Mir liegt das Thema '(auch aus Eigennutz) schon am Herzen, da ich leidenschaftlich gerne Spiele, ab und an streame (nur for fun) und mich dabei gern mit Leuten unterhalte oder interagiere.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe auf Facebook eine Gruppe aufgemacht, in der sich hoffentlich nach und nach Spieler zusammenfinden, denen es so ähnlich wie mir geht oder die sogar selber Eltern sind und daher "komische Zeiten" haben - wie auch immer.









						Ü30 PC Spieler (Mehrspieler/Co-Op) | Facebook
					

Die Reflexe lassen nach. Du hast erkannt, dass Du in diesem Leben kein LoL, DotA, CSGO usw. eSport Champ mehr wirst. Hier findest Du Spieler, die dieselbe Erkenntnis hatten, aber dennoch gerne...




					www.facebook.com
				




Ich hoffe hier ein paar Leute angesprochen zu haben und würde mich freuen Euch in der Gruppe anzutreffen und vielleicht spielen wir ja sogar Mal irgendwas zusammen.

Gruß David


----------



## Herbststurm (25. März 2021)

Da ich Facebook nicht wirklich nutze, weiß ich auch nicht, ob mir der Beitritt zur Gruppe was bringt auch wenn ich die Idee dahinter gut finde.

Zocke ebenfalls gern und habe auch ne gute Sammlung an Games zur Auswahl. 
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mich bei Steam hinzufügen <- selbe Nickname wie hier ^^


----------



## xDave78 (26. März 2021)

Ja, naja bei Steam ist immer sone Sache. So richtig geile Community Features hat das nicht bzw sind die sehr "clunky".
Wir haben auch noch eine Discord Gruppe in der inzwischen auch schon knapp 50 Leute sind. Selbst da findest Du nicht immer Leute für bestimmte Games. 
Hab Dich aber im Steam geaddet


----------



## DerLee (16. April 2021)

....


----------

